# Bottom bumpin'



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out yesterday and had some young guys catch a few fish for us. Got a limit of snappers and pretty good grade at that. Picked up a few scamp and grouper too.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Mighty fine, yessir, mighty fine. Seas were nice, too.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Pretty fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

the boys look happy. you did good.
jack


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice box of fish and some happy anglers.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome fishing!


----------



## webekillingum (May 25, 2019)

Nice haul guys


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice fish and extra nice Yammies!! What is the boat that they are mounted too?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

31 World Cat


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sweet rig! I see that dive ladder too. Enjoy it!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's a real good friend of mines. Nice ride for sure.


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Awesome trip! World Cats are great rides.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Great trip. Really nice scamp.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice haul of fish, some stud snapper and very nice groupers! How deep were ya'll fishing?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

180-240


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Did you guys come through Pensacola pass around 5pm?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes we did.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's funny, said to the crew, that's the boat we need. Nice boat and nice catch!


----------

